

Doodling in Math: Sick Number Games - iwwr
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yhlv5Aeuo_k

======
RiderOfGiraffes
I know this girl, and she's brilliant.

<http://vihart.com/doodling>

I especially love her Moebius music box

<http://vihart.com/musicbox/>

